# Mishawaka 3x3 Day 2016!



## TylerBrodzinski (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello, I am hosting another Rubik's Cube competition in Mishawaka, Indiana. James Hildreth is delegating, and this competition involves everything 3x3!

This competition is being sponsored by TheCubicle.us! They can be found here. 

Competition Website: This link

WCA Event Page: This link

If you have any questions I would contact me through the competitions contact tab on the website, as I do not check this forum too often anymore.  Feel free to discuss this competition below, and I hope to see lots of you there.


----------

